# Shorter or longer?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I fall right in the middle of two sizes. I ride park. Would you guys recommend going with the shorter (155) or longer (158) of the two? What are the advantages/detriments to both?

I'm guessing shorter = faster spins and longer = easier landings/riding...???

Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

If you ride park I would recommend shorter as you have much more maneuverability of the board. Longer boards are better for powder situations. It also depends on what you like, you could even find a compromise and look for a board in between 155 and 158, just in case the 155 is a bit to small for you.

What are your stats?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

5'9
160
size 13 boot!

I've been looking at a LOT of boards, but I think I have it narrowed down to this list:

Rome Slash: 156/258
Nitro Team wide 155/164 
Nitro MFM wide: 155/262 or 157/264 
*Nitro Misfit wide: 155/266 or 158/268 *This seems to be the best for what I'm looking for.
Here is a link to this board: http://www.nitrousa.com/en-US/boards/misfit_bandana_w

I was also considering these, but for one reason or another I eliminated all of them from the running:

Rome Machine: 157/260
Forum Youngblood: 155/258
K2 Afterblack: 157/261
Forum Bully: 156/253
Forum Darkness: 156/254


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah i got a nitro misfit wide from a few years ago and i absolutely love it. my boot is only a 9 but i love riding wide boards. my skateboards even an 8. its such a sick board. id also reccomend the rome machine.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends on the compant making the board. You need to look at the suggested weight ranges for each size. Example: K2 WWW 152 can hold up t0 200lbs. Meanwhile, nothing under 155 made but Burton will do that. But that said, if you have a choice between the two, go shorter for park riding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

^ That's what I meant by falling in the middle of two sizes. :thumbsup: I think I'll stick with the 155. Thanks guys.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

NickNorth11 said:


> ^ That's what I meant by falling in the middle of two sizes. :thumbsup: I think I'll stick with the 155. Thanks guys.


Ah, now I get it. Well, if you fall in the middle, the smaller deck will prolly be more flexible (guessing wieght ranger is a bit lower?). Which decks are you looking at?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Check out post #3. I'm leaning toward the Nitro Misfit Wide 155.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

NickNorth11 said:


> Check out post #3. I'm leaning toward the Nitro Misfit Wide 155.


Duh. I kan reads. No really, I kan, just not in this thread, apprentlly.


----------

